# FS : Tank Shutdown - Livestock NOW AVAILABLE



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2x endlicheri bichirs 8.5" and 13" - $100 both
1x 13" female ornate bichir - $70
2x palmas 9" and 11" - $100 both
1x 9" ghost knife, doesn't hide all the time, actually comes out a lot - $40
1x 7" synodontis catfish - $10sold
1x 7" Blue Texas - $70
1x 5" Bala Shark - $5sold
2x Proven breeding pairs of angels - $20 each pair sold
1x 12" Tiger Oscar - free to good home sold

Inquire about package deals.

PM your email address for pics.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

got pictures of the angels?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

er201 said:


> got pictures of the angels?



View attachment 10667


View attachment 10668


The angel you can't see all of in the second pic is all black.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> View attachment 10667
> 
> 
> View attachment 10668
> ...


wierd, the pictures arent workign for me, can you pm me a photobucket link?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics not working here either


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmmm they're not working for me either


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking angels u got there


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you, I'm willing to sell both pairs together for 30$

Trades for equipment and saltwater stuff will be concidered


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

250$ for bichirs and knife as a package deal or 300 and I'll throw in the Texas and the bichir and synodontis and all my convicts from my grow out tanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Delivery available for a small fee within reason


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump if you buy them all I'll include a bunch of food for them


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

70 bucks for a blue texas is three times too much. or i'd be interested...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I know, I just want the bichirs to sell first


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

pics of the texas ?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

scott its a nice tex, he had pics up before ,


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

how agresive is the tex


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I cant speak on his personally but as a whole they are known to be a lil nasty , but it depends I had one about 8 inches and so long as it was fed often it was reasonable, didnt take no flack but wasnt a killing machine , spits cant be that bad given the tank mates ..


scott tang said:


> how agresive is the tex


----------

